
Starting today, anyone can turn their Xbox One into a dev kit for free - anOwl
http://www.polygon.com/2016/3/30/11318568/xbox-one-dev-kit
======
drawkbox
Why did it take so long, finally! ID@XBox was pretty much supposed to be this
soon after launch.

 _Developers will still rely on the existing ID@Xbox system in place for
getting their games onto the console._

 _That means that a developer will have to go through Microsoft 's concept
approval, which usually takes about two weeks, before the game is eligible to
be published on Xbox One._

Looks like ID@XBox approval is still needed to launch on the device but at
least you can build. Maybe that will go away for an approval process more like
mobile markets or Steam in the future, more open. 2 weeks and a devkit from
any device is a nice step.

Sony you are next, open dev markets sell more hardware and create better games
at the top being open.

Open markets like Apple Appstore and Google Play have so many games that the
best 1-2% are better than any walled garden/curated list could be. Though,
like the internet, there are lots of bad quality/garbage games/apps as well
but the quality and innovation at the top is better.

